# Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport: Question for owners



## Andy Chen

Hi everyone,

I have one of these coming to me all the way in Singapore and I am very excited about it.

How thick a Nato strap can this watch take comfortably?

I have seen pictures of this on some owners' hands and it seems the space between the lug holes and the case is rather wide, which is great because it gives me more options.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Another question from me -- would a 6.5 inch wrist accommodate this? I get mixed reviews.....


----------



## Andy Chen

It is your preference, I would think. 

I have a 43mm Citizen and I like how it sits large on my wrist, which is roughly your size. The lugs do not overhang.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Thanks, Andy, for your input. That's the hard part -- trying to guesstimate sizes from the Internet. You really don't know until the FedEx package arrives at your door. 

Right now, there is a greater than 50 percent chance that I will get one this year...... A calculated gamble.


----------



## Nokie

You should be fine. They wear well for most sized wrists, but they are a larger dialed watch. I would keep the strap thickness to a reasonable amount and not go too chunky. 

They look great on leather Natos.


----------



## Peter Atwood

Don't put it on a Nato. Why would you want to obscure the nice display back? It's a large watch too which means it will sit even higher if you have it on a Nato or Zulu style strap. I recommend a substantial leather strap to best balance the watch. Bas and Lokes in Australia makes some incredibly nice ones and they are well worth the money.


----------



## Andy Chen

Peter Atwood said:


> Don't put it on a Nato. Why would you want to obscure the nice display back? It's a large watch too which means it will sit even higher if you have it on a Nato or Zulu style strap. I recommend a substantial leather strap to best balance the watch. Bas and Lokes in Australia makes some incredibly nice ones and they are well worth the money.


Appreciate the advice. But I wear only Natos because in extremely hot and humid Singapore, my wrist is almost always sweaty unless I'm in an air-conditioned environment. So Natos are most comfy for me and the strap provides a protective layer between sweaty skin and watch.


----------



## MONTEMONT

Hello, you can put a Nato on it, 24mm will be fine, and the 43mm is not very big for this watch, the dial seems the same that a 40mm watch :

The AR coating is amazing !!!


























Klassik sport (43mm), FOLE (41mm), and Flieger from 1998 (40mm)


----------



## hahaha3111

MONTEMONT said:


> Hello, you can put a Nato on it, 24mm will be fine, and the 43mm is not very big for this watch, the dial seems the same that a 40mm watch :
> 
> The AR coating is amazing !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klassik sport (43mm), FOLE (41mm), and Flieger from 1998 (40mm)


where do you get the strap for fole?


----------



## MONTEMONT

It was in the package when I bought it at a Spanish seller, so I don't know, probably a Spanish strap maker... :/


----------



## Tanjecterly

I love the pictures. Can someone kindly post side by side pictures of the Flieger Sport and Flieger Classic on the side? I'm trying to figure out if the height is disproportionate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tommywine0

Peter Atwood said:


> Don't put it on a Nato. Why would you want to obscure the nice display back? It's a large watch too which means it will sit even higher if you have it on a Nato or Zulu style strap. I recommend a substantial leather strap to best balance the watch. Bas and Lokes in Australia makes some incredibly nice ones and they are well worth the money.


Perlon strap, perhaps?


----------



## MONTEMONT

Tanjecterly said:


> I love the pictures. Can someone kindly post side by side pictures of the Flieger Sport and Flieger Classic on the side? I'm trying to figure out if the height is disproportionate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Naf

MONTEMONT said:


>


I think side profile might be more useful 

The Naf


----------



## MONTEMONT

My 40mm is a manual movement with the 1998 case so it will not representative of the actual thickness of the actual case


----------



## AFG08

I had never given the Klassik Sport any serious consideration until this thread. I assumed it would be too large but it doesn't look that big. I don't like the 24mm lugs on it but could probably live with it. I have a Seatime on order and almost wish I had chosen the Klassik Sport instead. I imagine this would wear smaller than the Seatime. I haven't got a shipping notice on the Seatime yet so there may be time to make the switch.


----------



## MONTEMONT

From my 3 fliegers, the klassik sport is the one I wear the most of time, the AR coating is amazing !!!


----------



## Doulos Christos

Andy Chen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have one of these coming to me all the way in Singapore and I am very excited about it.
> 
> How thick a Nato strap can this watch take comfortably?
> 
> I have seen pictures of this on some owners' hands and it seems the space between the lug holes and the case is rather wide, which is great because it gives me more options.


Hi Andy. Got a TO2 (and have owned a Klassik Sport - same case) and the space is about 2mm on a non-thick spring bar. Here is some info from the Nato Strap Co:
The Black-Ops XII NATO Strap w/ Brushed Hardware (Stitched) 24mm - 24mm for $15.00 each 
Approximately 12"/305mm in length. 1.5mm thick.

The Black-Ops XII NATO Strap w/ Brushed Hardware (Stitched) 24mm
Enjoy your Klassik Sport. I've traded mine away and have just successfully negotiated for its return.  It's a great watch.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Tanjecterly said:


> Another question from me -- would a 6.5 inch wrist accommodate this? I get mixed reviews.....


My wrist is 6 5/8 inch. Fits great IMHO.


----------



## MONTEMONT

My 7,1 inch :


----------



## AFG08

I sent an email to Stowa over the weekend to see if I could switch my order from the Seatime to the Klassik Sport. They were ready to ship out the Seatime today so I got in touch with them just in time. I really like the Seatime but had concerns all along that it was too big. Stowa was very accommodating and made the switch on the order. Now the wait begins again


----------



## Doulos Christos

Had both. Sold the Seatime and Sport but have he Klassik Sport returning this week. Both are great watches but if I had to choose one of the two, it would be the Klassik Sport. You'll love it. Stowa's customer service is second to none. They all have been extremly accomodating to all my questions and order changes. Now, they are the only brand I wear. Got a TO2, Klassik Sport returning this week, and have 2 of their other Fliegers on order. "Stowa: no time for anything else."


----------



## Tanjecterly

This is a drool worthy thread. I appreciate all the pictures! Still waiting on the height comparison, though. 

But, yeah, might seriously consider getting one this year.


----------



## MONTEMONT




----------



## Fikk

MONTEMONT said:


>


Just got another one ?


----------



## MONTEMONT

Yep, This one is with logo and ognon crown, the other is to sell...


----------



## Bender.Folder

The TO2 Montemont sold me. 

A bit pricier than regular Fliegers but after trying the whole line on while visiting Stowa in January, the regular one is defo' too small for my liking

Also the lume is superb, as you can see its easily on par with the PO, and even while lug to lug being a bit more than what I can handle its still very wearable.

As for natos, I tried sliding my omega bond nato under the case, handled it easily, its 1,5mm thick or so I think and there was still some space left, so no problem to fit a zulu imho.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Congratulations on obtaining an excellent watch!

While my wrist is larger, you shouldn't have any trouble wearing the FKS. The lugs are curved nicely and should be fine.

My skin reacts to leather straps, so I do only NATO and Zulu straps. In these photos, he NATO straps are from natostrapco.com and are from the "NATO XII" section and called "the *new* NATO XII...." - go with these as they are both stitched and heat sealed, plus they are softer than their standard natos (thus more comfortable). The Zulu straps are Maratac and from countycomm.com

With a smaller wrist I think the Zulu, with its lack of side hardware, might make the watch wear slightly smaller.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Another Zulu shot:


----------



## Tanjecterly

Can I ask how big your wrist is?

And no no one seems to have height comparison pictures? Gorgeous pictures anyway.



Hoppyjr said:


> Another Zulu shot:


----------



## Hoppyjr

My wrist is about 7.7" right now, but photos can be very deceiving based on angle, parallax, etc.

The height is also deceiving; it's advertised (and it is) 12.8 but it appears taller because of the combination of curved lugs and angled bezel. It wears great.


----------



## Andy Chen

Mine's coming to me tomorrow. I shall report on how it wears on my 6.5-inch wrist.


----------



## Tanjecterly

I see that you have a Damasko DA38; I have a DA36. Can you provide height comparisons between the two, the Flieger Sport and the DA38?



Andy Chen said:


> Mine's coming to me tomorrow. I shall report on how it wears on my 6.5-inch wrist.


----------



## Andy Chen

Tanjecterly said:


> I see that you have a Damasko DA38; I have a DA36. Can you provide height comparisons between the two, the Flieger Sport and the DA38?


I tried to upload pictures of the two from my phone but I can't seem to do it.

I wear both on Nato straps and the Klassik Sport sits higher visibly but not so much that it bothers me.

Let me state for the record that the Klassik Sport is awesome in quality and design and dimensions. It really doesn't feel or look like a 43mm. I usually like my watches at 40mm and this feels perfectly right alongside my 40mm Damaskos.


----------



## AFG08

I can't seem to upload photos either, keep getting a message that I have to change my privacy settings to allow access to my photo library but not sure what I am supposed to change.

at any rate, on Monday I changed my order for a Seatime to a Klassik Sport and on Wednesday morning the watch arrived. I am very pleased with it and it fits my 7.5 inch wrist perfectly. This a stunning watch. Kind of regret not getting the Seatime though so may still order one. I'll post a photo if I can ever figure out how to do it.


----------



## Andy Chen

It is gorgeous! I can't stop looking at it, especially the blued hands


----------



## Andy Chen

Just one thing bothers me a wee bit: the gap between the crown and case after it's screwed in. When viewed from the bottom of the watch, the gap is pretty pronounced. 

Does it bother other owners?


----------



## MONTEMONT

mine :










the gap seems due to a o-ring


----------



## Andy Chen

Yup, that looks like mine and yes due to O ring. 

I'm just thinking other watches may have that gap too but may be covered by crown guards. 

Tudor Black Bay seems to have a similar looking space between crown and case.


----------



## Bender.Folder

The gap is due to the seal. The salesperson that welcomed me at Stowa when I visited the factory explained it to me. The TO2 has no gap since the seals are internals. And I believe they are viton o rings that are more corrosion proof than regular ones also.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Love this watch!


----------



## DutchMongolian

Where do you guys get the NATO straps and leather straps from? I just made my order for the Klassik Sport and wonder what's a good place to buy the brown leather straps with rivets?


----------



## StufflerMike

DutchMongolian said:


> Where do you guys get the NATO straps and leather straps from? I just made my order for the Klassik Sport and wonder what's a good place to buy the brown leather straps with rivets?


Did you check our "Straps & Bracelet Forum" ? Lots of recs. 
Of course Stowa sells brown leather straps with rivets too.


----------



## Hoppyjr

DutchMongolian said:


> Where do you guys get the NATO straps and leather straps from? I just made my order for the Klassik Sport and wonder what's a good place to buy the brown leather straps with rivets?


The ones in my photos are from Natostrapco.com. They are from the "NATO XII" section and they are the ones that start with "the NEW....."

I say that because I found the other stuff from NSC to be mediocre, but these 12" "new" straps are softer (medium weight) and both stitched and heat sealed.

Also check out the offerings at ToxicNatos. The owner is a great guy and he has outstanding straps. His 24mm selection is limited, which is why I went NSC.


----------



## mreyman73

I think these fliegers look nice on Natos, but I find my Natos get rathef smelly in the hot weather when wearing them frequently. Of course, they are easy to clean. I often just leave them in the sun to allow the ultraviolet rays to kill the bacteria. 

I would recommend a natural rubber strap for the Klassik Sport. Bonetto Cinturini makes really nice ones and the vanilla scent keeps it smelling like marshmallows all year long.


----------



## robi1138

Do the NATO straps wear down the finish on the backside of the case?


----------



## Hoppyjr

robi1138 said:


> Do the NATO straps wear down the finish on the backside of the case?


I didn't really hold it long enough to notice anything. Anywhere that you might get from that would not be a big deal to me, because I'd never to see it.


----------



## DutchMongolian

I'll have to dig in more into the straps & bracelet forum, I emailed Stowa about the leather straps but the sport has 24mm lug and their leather straps only go up to 22mm


----------



## mule

Would anyone mind sharing lume shots of the FKS? Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Good clean lume.


----------

